# *Help* Snowex 8500 Problem



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a Vmaxx 8500 with the newest controller, after the last storm we had this start happening: I turn on the controller (spinner side) shows "99" and switchs to "10" while beeping, it just keeps repeating what i described, if i unplug the spinner the auger will start but still no spinner, a local shop said my harness is fried, I say false. Any help is appreciated. we are expecting 4-8 inches tomorrow afternoon.
i checked and moved my ground to a new location still no fix


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

What happens if you unplug the spinner, the auger starts and then you plug the spinner back in?


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

the auger turns and spinner does nothing. My buddy gave 12v direct to the spinner and it turns so the problem is not the spinner itself.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm sure you've done it already but have you completly unplugged the controller and put all the wires back on?


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

i did. no change


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

you still cant rule out the spinner totally. the way the controller works is by amps. the controller will turn on the spinner,,but if it sees to many amps,,it will shut it down.
did you remove the cover and look at the spinner motor and trans??
i have replaced many of them that "seemed" fine. i have never had any read 10 and beep tho.


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

i was trying to avoid that because the 8 bolts r rusted


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

For the spinner cover right? I had to say it but if they are that bad your trans might have crap in it and its causing to high of a resistance. You might just be able to bypass the controller with a seprate switch. Workes in a pinch


----------



## Turf Guy (Feb 5, 2011)

Had the same problem.... The spinner motor is pooched and will give up the ghost soon,.... salt dust gets in the motor and cooks it!

tymusic


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

The good part is the spinner motor is most likely cheaper then a new harness... I've done 3 spinner motors already but never had that problem with the controller doing that...

A very good air hammer will be your friend when you do this job!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's the wierd part...the 10. Unless the knob control is going out?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

do you know anyone with another snowex? bring your spinner over to his truck and hook it up and see what happens... that will solve all your questions...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

When the spinner is directly fed power how is the speed of the spinner??? Keep cycleing power on and off letting the spinner come to a complete rest. I bet the wires running from the main wire to the brush are getting green and loosing continuty. If the spinner finds a flat spot and will not restart then the spinner motor 100%.

I would pre soak all the bolts holding the trans to the base plate and the spinner with a good penitrating fluid. Add heat and be patient. My gut is thinking spinner motor.


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

I soaked them a few days ago, im thinking of grinding them off and just replacing the nuts and bolts. we only gave the spinner direct power once and it spun, dont know at what speed though. the "10" isn't a code its just the lowest number the controller goes to, and 99 obviously the highest....and it doesnt matter the position on the knob high, low, middle no change


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. That's kinda leading me towards the controller now. If you can't change speed, that's all in the knob


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

as soon as I turn on the controller it beeps and the spinner number changes from 10 to 99....and continues until i turn off the power. no chance to change the speed or do anything other than power on and off...how can i check if its the controller?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. So you can't change the speed at all right? And does it go to an "error" code or no?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Go to a dealer with a test box. they can check it.


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

i took it to a shop, they put a test box on it and it said the auger motor was bad. after running some tests and hooking up a new spinner with no results. We grabbed a new female plug for the spinner, when we stripped back the wire it was all corroded so we cut back the wire to get clean wire, installed the new plug as a safety precaution, hooked everything up and now it works fine...end result corroded wire between harness and female spinner plug...on harness side...this makes sense in my head if you ahve questions please ask...thanks for all the help


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So it was bad on the main harness side? The plug that's bolted to the frame?


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

yes the main harness...the female spinner plug is buttconnected to the main harness...at that point is where it was bad


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

A few weeks ago I had the same symptoms. I guess the "10" displayed is typicially a continuity error with a bad connection or wiring which is coroded. When the error symbol is displayed it represents and open circut where there is a complete failure in the wiring.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Thx for keeping us posted two


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

I worry about this happening to my snow ex 8000....its 6yrs old now (bought it new) and ive had a few times this past winter of the same issues he had..however un-plugging/plugging it back in and wiggling the wires got it going. 
After reading this story I'm going to have a closer look at my wiring..thanks for posting this.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Honestly, this sounds like an "EO" code, for an open spinner circuit. Saw a lot of those when I ran these a few years back--usually due to corrosion @ the spinner connector. If you wanna take the high road, just use the extra wires in the harness and omit the factory spinner wires (you will have to splice it in).

Crazy as it sounds, I found that washing the connectors off with high pressure water actually helped (as in, take them off and wash them out). Blow dry, grease (dielectric) and connect.

Here, this may help (if you don't have it)

http://www.snowexproducts.com/sites/default/files/SP 8500 Owners Manual.pdf


----------



## nwilson1211 (Nov 16, 2011)

If you are having any controller issues, let me know... I rebuild/repair quite a few of them.


----------



## Ketron (Feb 5, 2021)

nwilson1211 said:


> If you are having any controller issues, let me know... I rebuild/repair quite a few of them.


Hi I am an auto electrician and I carry out repairs for the local County Council they have several SnowEx machines various models I am currently repairing a control box for SnowEx 8550 Vmaxx and need a schematic for the control box if you can help that would be fantastic thanks


----------



## nwilson1211 (Nov 16, 2011)

nwilson1211 said:


> If you are having any controller issues, let me know... I rebuild/repair quite a few of them.


Hey guys, I got lots of emails from you regarding the control boxes. I don't really repair these anymore, however I can tell you what I've learned from my experience.

The most common issue BY FAR is the switches. Those switches are double pole and double throw meaning they are like 2 separate switches in one. It may appear that the switches are fine since it powers up but it's very likely that only half of the switch is working. Those switches tend to get corroded over time presumably from salt residue on our fingers. I've actually seen the damage so bad that the corrosion traveled through the switch, down the wires, and actually corroded the pathway on the printed circuit board.

You don't have to use the SnowEx brand switches as long as they are DPDT and have the same (or higher) current rating as printed on the SnowEx switch.

Replacing the switches is easy and inexpensive. Alternatively, if that doesn't fix the problem, I have heard very good things about the Karrier brand of replacement control boxes.

Hope this helps!

Neil


----------

